# Villagers You Miss



## Umbvix (Apr 29, 2014)

I think everyone has that handful of villagers that have moved away that you wish had never left. On Wild World, I was really close to Kiki and she suddenly moved out one week that I wasn't playing after she had lived in my town for at least two years. And also from Wild World, I had Whitney move out, but she moved into my boyfriend's town instead so I still get to see her sometimes. And in the reverse, my boyfriend was super attached to Bella and she moved to my town, so now he gets to visit her sometimes  But I still really miss Kiki. I also had Goose move out of my New Leaf town recently, and he was one of my original villagers and we were bros (he liked to call me ladybro). 

So, what villagers do you still miss?


----------



## requiem (Apr 29, 2014)

ugh, i feel you. beau is the only villager who has moved out that i really miss, over break i didn't play because i went on a cruise, sure enough when i came back isabelle told me beau was moving out.  i have _three_ of beau's pictures, and recieved a fourth in the moving out letter.  seeing him go was painful, but now, luckily, i found a wonderful user who is letting me take beau into my cycle town so that once i've cleared 16 villagers from my main i'll be able to nab my baby again ;o;


----------



## Umbvix (Apr 29, 2014)

Aww that's cool that you might be able to get him back ouo I was so upset when Goose moved because I got everyone else's picture on April Fool's except his. But then he sent me a letter with his picture in it, so it's in the center of my upstairs room. I also had Filbert move out, but I had kind of wanted him to leave. I really liked him, but I wanted some new villagers after having the same people for so long, so when he decided to leave, I let him. 

I think the salt in the wound for me with Goose leaving is that he was replaced by Peewee...and I'm not super fond of gorilla villagers. But I'm trying to be accepting of him and I sent him an electric guitar to go with all of his other instruments. 

Goose and Filbert used to have their houses pretty much smooshed up next to each other, so since they've moved there's a big space and I'm putting my Roost Cafe in that spot.


----------



## requiem (Apr 29, 2014)

i've never loved gorilla villagers either, but it's cool to hear that you're meeting him with an open mind.  goose was an original villager in my town too, actually, but i let him go after he asked me to move a second time late into my game.  i thought he was really nice (and personally, i've always really liked jock villager personality) but it was time for a change, and honestly, chickens just aren't my favorite animal in the game.  they're pretty cute though. uvu

that seems like a lovely idea!  ;w;  i just had whitney move out (who has been in my town since i started it) and she was right in front of town hall and now i have so much space...it's absolutely wonderful. xwx


----------



## Umbvix (Apr 29, 2014)

Yeah I think of all the chickens, I like Goose the best uwu I like jocks, too. Kid Cat was another friend of mine that moved out, that reminded me. It's been a while since he left, but I still miss him sometimes. He's in my boyfriend's town, but he's not the Kid Cat that was in my town so it's not quite the same. Still nice to see the little fella though. 

I was quite pleased with myself when I thought of it >u< Because the way my town is set up, I have a part of town that's almost like a peninsula shape, so when they were crammed together, it really made everything feel cluttered. But I thought putting the little Cafe there would be a nice memorial for their homes, in a way.


----------



## rockthemike13 (Apr 29, 2014)

Hmm, when I first played Animal Crossing, the very first villager I met was Daisy. 

Coincidentally, Daisy was the only "nice" villager in my town.  I'm still not very analytical as to what personality type is which, but the rest were the quirky/angry/snobby/spacy sort.

So out of nostalgia, I miss Daisy


----------



## Umbvix (Apr 29, 2014)

Aww Daisy is super cute. I don't remember who my first villager I met was, but I got attached to Savannah for similar reasons. I always thought she was really sweet to me and she really stuck out by being a zebra.


----------



## Lollipop (Apr 29, 2014)

I miss Pashmina. I couldn't play my game for two months because of a concussion, and to add insult to injury, her house was gone when I came back. I'm currently cycling her back.


----------



## Umbvix (Apr 29, 2014)

Oh no D: At least you're cycling her back, though. I've never had Pashmina so I had to look up what she looked like. Very cute!


----------



## debinoresu (Apr 29, 2014)

uh

wolfgang & kabuki in city folk


----------



## Celestial (Apr 29, 2014)

In Wild World, I was really attached to Goldie. She was the first villager who I developed a friendship with! I believe she's still in my town, but I no longer play WW, so I don't get to say hi to her that often!!


----------



## Umbvix (Apr 29, 2014)

I've never had Kabuki, but I think I had Wolfgang at some point on either Wild World or AC...

D'aww Goldie is such a sweetie. My boyfriend and I are fond of her, too. You should check and see if she's still around  I bet she misses you.


----------



## Capella (Apr 29, 2014)

I really miss Kody, Aurora, and Cherry from my first town ;e;


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Apr 29, 2014)

Chief moved recently and he sent me his picture in the good-bye letter. ;s;


----------



## Umbvix (Apr 29, 2014)

I've never had Cherry, but I've had Aurora on City Folk and she is such a sweetie =u=

Aww ;-; Goose did that with me.


----------



## Relicum_ (Apr 30, 2014)

I really missed Biskit when he moved out in my ACWW game ;~; When I got NL, though, he randomly moved in after 2 weeks or so. I was so happy ;w;


----------



## KiloPatches (Apr 30, 2014)

I REALLY miss Lily. I was devastated when she moved away. I set up a little memorial for her - a stone tablet surrounded by bushes and hybrid lilies. Ever since I have made a PWP project in memory of every villager who has moved, like Kidd and Kody, in the place where their house once stood. I miss them all so much!


----------



## Squart (Apr 30, 2014)

Chevre in WW.
Me and my sister played a whole ton. Her favourite was Pippy, mine was Chevre. Inevitably, Pippy moved out one day. My sister was so upset she changed the time to 2033. Chevre moved out. I cried for days.


----------



## Umbvix (Apr 30, 2014)

Wow, what luck  I think I had Biskit as a neighbor before on the GCN but I really don't remember for sure. It's been a looooong time since I played that. 

That's such a neat idea! That's what I ended up doing when Goose and Filbert moved out, since their houses had been next to each other. I'm building my Roost Cafe where their houses were and it's almost paid off! ^o^

Aw I like Chevre too. I've never had Pippy though, had to look her up. I'm sorry that happened  Siblings can be a pain sometimes. P.S. your username omg


----------



## itzafennecfox (Apr 30, 2014)

One of my starters, Static, left me without warning and I wish he hadn't, I probably would have kept him forever if I could have.


----------



## Alice (May 1, 2014)

I'm really missing Beau right now. He moved away during Christmas.


----------



## LyraVale (May 2, 2014)

I moved Agnes out because she was in the way of my 3rd bridge. I REALLY needed to build that bridge desperately...so I let her go. But oh she was so sweet! And I literally cried over her goodbye letter. TT
She's in my Main St now though, so we still talk every day!


----------



## Umbvix (May 2, 2014)

Aw that's awesome  It's always nice to be able to talk to your old buddies again >u<


----------



## heichou (May 3, 2014)

blanche left while i was at camp,,, i cried a little bit when i read her goodbye letter.. she sent me her photo though!!!!!! besties forever ;v;


----------



## witchbaby (May 3, 2014)

for some reason i really miss o'hare. we weren't besties by any means, i just think about him a lot, oddly. when i had both him and alice in my town, they totally had crushes on each other, which was adorable. i didn't want to separate them for the longest time but eventually let alice move away, and o'hare moved a few months later. i like to think he followed her :3


----------



## DeMarzi (May 3, 2014)

Cole. I was so sick with the flu for 4 days that I couldn't get out of bed, and he left me behind! I almost reset my town I was so upset.

The worst part is my boyfriend was playing with his character that day and saw Cole in boxes and DIDN'T TELL ME *sobs*


----------



## Reimu (May 3, 2014)

I stopped playing animal crossing for awhile so when i came back Coco the hollow rabbit, was gone! 

TT M TT


----------



## roseiscrossing (May 3, 2014)

Lolly was sadly voided.


----------



## Umbvix (May 5, 2014)

I hadn't been able to check this for a while because I was busy but awww guys. I hope that you all will be reunited with the ones you miss again uwu I still have my fingers crossed because I have a 10th spot open right now, hoping I can get one of my buddies at my campsite. The chances are slim, but you never know.


----------



## Alette (May 5, 2014)

Rolf. 
He's such a cutie uwu


----------



## cherche (May 5, 2014)

shep and beau. it was the worst when beau was on my main street still because i'd see him and want him back in game but i don't particularly want to get rid of my villagers. gonna try to get them back when i get my second game tho, hopefully. ;;


----------



## hanzy (May 5, 2014)

Mira ;~; 
Only cycled 2/16 villagers so far to get her back OTL


----------



## Umbvix (May 6, 2014)

Aw Rolf is a cutie indeed, Alette uwu 

I wish you luck in the cycling. I'm only at 2/16 too. -sigh-


----------



## MayorSaki (May 8, 2014)

I don't usually miss my old villagers very long time, but I regret a bit that I let Teddy move.. He was really annoying, but sometimes it would be cool to get him back, cause I don't even like jock villagers very much. But I'm glad I gave him to my sister, so hopefully I get him back when I've cycled enough villagers


----------



## Murin (May 8, 2014)

Olivia was the first to randomly move out on me in New leaf.  I was so surprised/sad that I stopped playing for a few months.

I also really miss Ken. Ideally I wouldn't have wanted him to move, but stupid Alfonso moved in as my 10th villager via streetpass & I couldn't get him out until I sacrificed one of my beloveds. </3


----------



## BananaMan (May 8, 2014)

Peck. I really liked him and have no clue why I let him go. The day he was gone I immediately regretted it and I've missed him since. He just recently started showing up on Main St and that made it even worse.


----------



## jaysaturna (May 8, 2014)

I miss the villagers I had when I was 12 in the gamecube game. The ones that really stand out are Tangy, Yuka, and Lobo. Someday, I'll have them back in New Leaf.

Every game since GC, I've had the fruit theme in my house in honour of Tangy.


----------



## Boidoh (May 8, 2014)

Cyrano, and Marcel. 

You will be missed, especially Cyrano.


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (May 9, 2014)

In Wild World, when I got Aurora, I really liked her because she was really cute. Sadly she moved out though.

In New Leaf, I got Diana, one of my last few dreamies, in the campsite. You'd now be wondering why I don't have her in my sig. Well, it is because my town was still full thanks to Fuchsia. It was the worst moment of New Leaf for me


----------



## lem (May 10, 2014)

I miss Cherry, Egbert, and Coco.

They were all so interesting.


----------



## Umbvix (May 10, 2014)

Oooh I sympathize, Shaymin. I'm fortunate enough that Diana is one of my original villagers and one of my best buddies~ She was the one that threw my birthday party and everything. 

Lem, I had Coco and Egbert both on Wild World  I think I still have Egbert actually, but it's been a few weeks since I played...whoops.


----------



## LindseyKate04 (May 12, 2014)

Lily moved out recently when I was away from the game for a few days ): broke my heart. I had all of my dreamies! I think I'm going to get Skye to fill her spot though, and she is pretty cute too.


----------



## Umbvix (May 12, 2014)

Ooooh Lily is so sweet ;u; Skye is really cute! I've never had her, I hope you can get her soon!


----------



## chinkychonk (May 15, 2014)

definetely caroline and hopper! ;3; they were so sweet and... they are the only one's i miss from my former town (before i reset)


----------



## Alice (May 15, 2014)

Zoe. BUT MY AIM IS IMPROVING.


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (May 20, 2014)

Tia, I decided to let her move on because I wanted to balance out my town and at the last conversation I had with her, I started to get attached. I really like her catchphrase "teacup" It's really cute when you see her say it


----------



## IncendiaryPyro (May 20, 2014)

I really miss Tom. He was a day one villager in my first town (NL) before I restarted and moved in randomly in my second, current town. He's always been really cool to me, even though he would try to rip me off all the time. I miss that so much. :c


----------



## Mario3DWorld777 (May 20, 2014)

Hazel. I loved how she gave me free medicine. ;-;


----------



## brockbrock (May 20, 2014)

Marshal...  I forgot to check with villagers and before I knew it he was in boxes.


----------



## Swiftstream (May 20, 2014)

ROSIE AND ERIK <3
RIP
;'(
I lost them both after taking break for 2 weeks.
I sincerely miss rosie the most though. She had been a world to me :'(
I got somebody to hold her actually, but the person "voided" her. </3


----------



## kjeska (May 20, 2014)

I had Kabuki and Wolfgang back in my WW towns...I guess they are still there, but NL's where it's at  I had no idea they were popular at the time, and now of course there's a huge market for them which I just can't compete with!


----------



## Solaeus (May 20, 2014)

In my first town I had Melba and I didn't really like her at first.
Soon she grew onto me like fungus, and I started to like her 
quite a bit . Then while I was TTing she poofed and that's
when shrek came into my life...shrek is love, shrek is life.
It's all _ogre _now.


In my new town I got her recently with help (in sig)
and now I'm grateful to have her back


----------



## IncendiaryPyro (May 21, 2014)

Oh, another villager I miss is Midge. She's too cute, but I decided to let her go to make room for new villagers since I had her for a number of months.


----------



## estherchoi (May 21, 2014)

I miss Erik and Coco. Coco was an ultimate sweetheart and I loved her to bits, but when I reset my town, she just would not get into boxes in time, and I had to void her. I am still extremely upset about that haha :c. Erik was actually one of my starters! Best buds, he gave me his shirts, his picture, always gave me random gifts, sent me love letters. He was and is my favorite villager! I miss him a lot, he called me princess (isn't that the cutest thing). Thankfully, I have a new town, so he may move in again c:


----------

